# Anyone ever have Akaushi beef?



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I seen this article in CA and thought I would go to the website:

http://www.heartbrandbeef.com/shop/?page=shop/ribeye

Are you $hittin' me?! $45 for a 12oz ribeye? Don't get me wrong, they look awesome, but I've had some might good angus in the past.

On that note, if anyone wants to send me some, I'll PM you my address! :r


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Gotta tell ya, that's cheap!!! I was a a joint in Seattle recently where they offered 4 oz of Kobe beef for $195!! Now, that had better be some damn good meat for that price...and it was!!


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, those steaks look great. The only way i could ever se getting something like that would be for a real special occasion, though. Like saving the world from aliens or winning the lottery (hundreds of millions)something like that.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

That sounds good to me. Expensive. I think I'll stick to the Lucky Value Pack of 7 Rib eyes for $30. :tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I haven't heard of Akaushi beef but I see Kobe beef all the time on Iron Chief America.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have ordered from Lobel's and they have Wagyu Beef witch is the top Kobe in japan and I have also ordered the Kurobuta Pork which is awesome. I must of spent about 200-300 dollars.

http://lobels.com/


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Kobe.....Bryant?


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I seen this article in CA and thought I would go to the website:
> 
> http://www.heartbrandbeef.com/shop/?page=shop/ribeye
> 
> ...


Ive had both Akaushi and Kobe, they are indeed delicious but quite expensive. I think my money is better spent on prime steaks from Costco - those are deeeeelicious and relatively inexpensive given that they are PRIME!


----------

